# 4 Sharks, 4 Anglers, and a bonus!!!



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Well got a call from Dan (Strongman) yesterday afternoon asking if I wanted to hit the sharks up. I agreed and we got down to the water around 7pm. And as we got the we met Patrick (Shark Wrangler). Well Dan ran our baits out and just as we were going to tighten up his line it snatched hard to the right. We couldnt feel anything on it so we chalked it up to possible current pull as it was ripping hard to the east. About 30 minutes goes by and Pat's 14 starts to sing for a couple of seconds then nothing. Since he was using breakaways he reeled in and on his ray was a nice bite which just feel short of reaching the hook. OK we said should be a good night.

Well 10:30 rolls around and there is no more action the whole time. The moon finally decides to show its face and I tell everyone it is time for some action to get ready.

Me and Dan had gotten bored so we both decided to start casting out some cut lady fish. Dan get the first Drag screaming hif on his 750ss and bam leader is cut off. Retie, cast, bam, Big Blue fish. I cast, bam, big blue fish. get them both in the cooler cast back out and bam bam we both get hit again. During our little ruccus we did not notice the Patrick had hooked up and was fighting his shark. But as we both simultaneously got bites my 12/0 starts screaming. I let it run for about 25-30 seconds and set the hook. I dont see Pat and his friend Kevin so I ask dan to go find them so we would have a helping hand. 

As Dan walks past Pat's other reel it starts screaming Now we realize there is 4 of us and 3 sharks on. Pat lands his first, a nice 63" Blacktip.
Mine came to the beach second, a nice 67" Blacktip. and ok what on the end of Pat's 14/0. about 10-15 minutes later it finally comes to the beach, a 7 1/2-8' Bull Shark. The hard work seemed to be over and we all decided to call it a night. So Dan goes to reel in his line.

Now all night his line was bouncing all through the water, and we just figured he didnt have enough weight on it but let it stay out anyway because the current was a [email protected]#$&. well he gets about 200yrds reeled in and finally he can tell there is something on it. he rells it on in and what do you know he has a nice little 3' Blacktip, and whats that beside him???? A huge 40+/- red fish had popped someones leader and it had gotten tangled to Dans line. We were all tripping on that one. ]

All in all it was a killer night even though it started off slow. Made a Great friend in Patrick in which we look forward to fishing with again soon. Dan should be posting some pics here soon.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun.
Much better report than the condensed version you posted elsewhere.
Still needs pics.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Got to find a night to come out and meet some of you! I have a 16 that needs some action. . 

Congrats. On a great night.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Definitely a good night. Glad you guys hooked up!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome write up Chris! It was great to finally meet and shark with you last night! Can't wait to see the pic's Dan puts up. Guy's....the hook up was just as Chris described. After the Moon decided to show up, it was just like turning on the light switch. Bam, Bam, Bam, Bam!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Sorry it took me a little bit to post up. Well, we finally had a good ole night of sharkin! Has been way to long. That last one I reeled in was on there for a good 4 hrs, but just wasn't big enough to pull the drag on the 12/0! He was no worse for the wear and was released to fight another day. Patrick and Kevin, it was good to meet you. We'll all have to get together again soon.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

A few more......


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome way to go guys..


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Great pics to go with the report.

I'll be out there next week, 21st-23rd... My first dedicated sharking trip of the year.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Great catches!! Congrats


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's a few more pic's, quality not as good, but you get the picture....no pun intended.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

strongman said:


> Sorry it took me a little bit to post up. Well, we finally had a good ole night of sharkin! Has been way to long. That last one I reeled in was on there for a good 4 hrs, but just wasn't big enough to pull the drag on the 12/0! He was no worse for the wear and was released to fight another day. Patrick and Kevin, it was good to meet you. We'll all have to get together again soon.


Good meeting you too Dan, looking forward to the next outing!!!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Good Job Men!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

What a great night y'all had, great report and pics too, grats and thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yes we enjoyed ourselves with the great night we had. And hopefully the bite continues as I have alot of friends and even some family coming in this week for some more battles. So look forward to alot more pics and post.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice sharks! Now stop posting, not being able to shark again until late august or even sept. is going to literally kill me!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Dang why so long Nathan where are you at???


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> Dang why so long Nathan where are you at???


Zambia, Africa, no joke. The rents work over here and I get to do a summer intern thing and make some ca$h. No sharks but hopefully some tiger fish, planning on picking up an 80w + custom rod at the end of the summer so i'd say it's worth it!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

WOW i did not know you were gone. Will be looking forward to fishing with you again this summer though. Until then me and the guys will keep the toothies inticed and hope to see some pics of some nice Tiger fish from you.

Take care and be safe man.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Bull Sharks*

Not trying to rub it in or anything, but I caught this Bull at Pickens on Wednesday.








She wrapped the leader all around her right at the end. I just cut it, dragged her up and took the hook out and released her. She swam off strong. No Measurements were taken. John caught another Nice one right after mine that taped at 58" I think it was.


----------

